# Акко или Vignoni



## nikitakadesnikov (1 Дек 2018)

Что лучше акко маша или вигнони(45 клавиш). Выбираю инструмент для училища и консерватории. Выскажите свое мнение.


----------



## vev (1 Дек 2018)

*nikitakadesnikov*,

ну, учитывая то, что Виньони больше не существует и наличие ЦП в AKKO, я бы наверное за AKKO... Опять же: какой репертуар. 
Когда играют на Акко-аккордеоне, всегда ощущение баянного звука. Баян с клавишами какой-то. 
У итальянцев конечно же похилее левая... Как-то так... 

Но основной совет - слушать и щупать и не слушать никаких советов


----------



## jem (1 Дек 2018)

Согласен с коллегой полностью. Для задач учебы, т.е. училища я бы тоже АККО посоветовал. А потом когда выйдете на "просторы вселенной" уже сами поймете что Вам нужно будет, и в каком направлении двигаться))


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Дек 2018)

Каждому свое! Мне вот никак не нравится баянный акковский бас


----------

